# Google- Study Results Show Yaz May Cause Irritable Bowel Syndrome - Injury Lawyer News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt3.ggpht.com/news/tbn/z8xsgK-NTC1AbM/6.jpgInjury Lawyer News<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Study Results Show Yaz May Cause Irritable Bowel Syndrome**Injury Lawyer News*A new study has found that women using Yaz are more likely to develop *irritable bowel syndrome* than women using other forms of birth control.<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

